# Looking for livery near Marnhull, dorset



## cheryl138 (19 August 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for livery in behalf of my dad and stepmum who are returning to the UK from France with thier two friendly geldings, a 15.2 and his 12.2 companion. Looking for DIY livery, ideally with stables, but no real need for a school (though always a bonus!). Looking for someone friendly that can share chores etc.

Possibly also in need of part livery in the very short term, as they coordinate house and horse moves!


----------



## Racergirl (31 August 2015)

Are you on Facebook? Have a look for a lady called Traci Ewings - she's got a yard in Okeford Fitzpaine ( about 5 mins from Sturminster Newton) she would be worth having a word with. Or if you want her phone number, drop me a PM - she also advertises her yard on the Dorset equestrian Facebook page, I'll go see if I can find the link to her advert....


----------



## Racergirl (31 August 2015)

Grazing to let in Dorset and Hampshire is the page with her advert - along with two photos - one of some of the stables and one of her school and surrounding area. It won't let me link from my phone and I can't put photos in here either


----------



## cheryl138 (31 August 2015)

Thanks race girl, I've passed the details on.


----------

